# Hi im new



## niceguy (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi im new to the site. Im looking for some good places to buy model trains and get some deign ideas on layouts.

Nice site, thanks!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Niceguy, 

Welcome to the site. You can get more design related info in the Layout design forum. I think there has already been some posts there.

As far as where to get trains, it depends on what you want. Is there a specific scale/period/locale that you are interested in? 

I for one have an interest in 1960s-present Germany in N scale, so there are tons of options available - there is a local shop that is well stocked, and there are numerous Internet mail order companies that cater to that as well. And let's not forget eBay.


----------

